# Yeti 303R DH Info



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Haven't seen much talk of the Yeti 303R DH on here. They've done some neat stuff with it, check it out

https://www.sicklines.com/2009/04/13/preview-yeti-303r-dh-2009/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm getting ready to build one up for myself, but it just keeps snowing in SLC, UT, so I haven't been in a big hurry. I have ridden our display 303R DH at the shop, but not on the trails yet, so I can't comment on the total ride. I really like the geometry adjustability and the linkage rate feels great to me. I've been riding a similar location single pivot DH bike for years so I think I'll be fine with that. I guess this week I'll have to start gathering up parts.

I'm looking forward to hooking some DHers up with these this year, as we are the online Yeti Gravity Dealer. Drop us a line if anyone is looking for racer pricing on one of these beautys.

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/yeti-303r-dh--8000291E-1228859066.jsp


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

In true MTB Action form, i read a review stating it was the "fastest, best cornering downhill bike they've ever ridden." So, take that as you will. The article did talk about how this frame was intended to be a very different ride than the 303-DH. Yeti wanted a bike was much more nimble and easy to manipulate, for smoother DH tracks.

A local shop owner in corvallis has one built up, and I can only attest to a squish test and requisite hot lap around the shop. The geometry feels spot on.. BB height was excellent and from what i could tell, the chainstays/wheelbase dimension made for a pretty fun little ride. You can feel a difference in the linear nature of the rear end, feels very different from VPP and traditional linkage SP bikes like the blindside im currently riding, or the ASX that it replaced. The spring was a bit too stiff for me to get the bike to sag properly, however i think Yeti hit the mark for an 8" playful downhill bike.

In addition, the frame is very stiff and clean, with a pretty sweet sculpted top tube. I like the adjustable geometry via the cam system as well.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


> In true MTB Action form, i read a review stating it was the "fastest, best cornering downhill bike they've ever ridden." So, take that as you will. The article did talk about how this frame was intended to be a very different ride than the 303-DH. Yeti wanted a bike was much more nimble and easy to manipulate, for smoother DH tracks.
> 
> A local shop owner in corvallis has one built up, and I can only attest to a squish test and requisite hot lap around the shop. The geometry feels spot on.. BB height was excellent and from what i could tell, the chainstays/wheelbase dimension made for a pretty fun little ride. You can feel a difference in the linear nature of the rear end, feels very different from VPP and traditional linkage SP bikes like the blindside im currently riding, or the ASX that it replaced. The spring was a bit too stiff for me to get the bike to sag properly, however i think Yeti hit the mark for an 8" playful downhill bike.
> 
> In addition, the frame is very stiff and clean, with a pretty sweet sculpted top tube. I like the adjustable geometry via the cam system as well.


the black frame looks really good too.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> the black frame looks really good too.


A bit of MTBR at work, huh?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Saw one being ridden on Saturday. I should have asked the rider how he liked it. It looked pretty nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

ryan_daugherty said:


> the black frame looks really good too.


I'm a Yeti fan, but I'm going black with the 303R DH. It's going to look great with a 2010 Boxxer in white.

We have a bunch of close up pics of a black 303R DH at the bottom of this page. Click on the thumbnails to get full sized pics. http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/yeti-303r-dh--8000291E-1228859066.jsp


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish. Thats my dream bike. Alass I cant afford one:sad:

If you want a 303 wallpaper you can get them from

http://www.yeticycles.com/

At their downloads page


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

I really dig the black version myself. A white boxxer would look great on there.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

I got one run on one last fall. It was fun - good bike. It the best single pivot I ahve ridden. Of course I haven't ridden a single pivot since a frightening run on an original Bullit. It is definitely on my list, but there is so much new stuff coming out within the next year that I am waiting a little before I pull the trigger.

$4700 complete is not bad compared to the other completes that I would buy. It doesn't have all of the best components, but they're acceptable.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

MDJ said:


> $4700 complete is not bad compared to the other completes that I would buy. It doesn't have all of the best components, but they're acceptable.


agreed.
spec'd with a Fox 40 and a DHX...definitely acceptable IMO.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ridefreeride said:


> I wish. Thats my dream bike. Alass I cant afford one:sad:
> 
> If you want a 303 wallpaper you can get them from
> 
> ...


X2 they have some sweet wallpapers and videos to watch


----------



## BIBO (Mar 14, 2007)

Does any one know the weight of the complete build?
The article said 2lb lighter than the regular 303 but that doesn't help me much.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

BIBO said:


> Does any one know the weight of the complete build?
> The article said 2lb lighter than the regular 303 but that doesn't help me much.


The OEM build on the 303R DH weighs 41.0 lbs with Maxxis DH tubes. Changing to a mid-weight tube would get it very close to 40.0.


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

*A little progress on my new whip!*

I'm stoked to ride this bike. Waiting on few goodies still...e13lg1+, tires, 180 rear rotor, seat, seat post, and rear Saint brakes. Next paycheck will be the RC4 with ti spring then it's done. It's dangerous for me to have Go-ride locally! lol Great guys to deal with and they stock the good stuff. Went with Saint group minus the hubs obviously. I've been off bikes for about 4 years and my previous rides were ASX and a Demo 8. I'm going to be close to $7800 once this builds complete. Yikes! Forgot how spendy the DH toys are. Pretty excited to try this thing out. Anyway, enjoy the pics and I'll post up more once it's complete.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

$7800! Oh man, I'd be sleeping outside to pay that off  It's looking pretty badaxe though..


----------



## howloftheyeti (Sep 13, 2008)

looks sick man. im liking the match of the yeti team setup with your choice of the Sunline V1 bars, I did the same on my ASX they look good


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

ekripper said:


> I'm stoked to ride this bike. Waiting on few goodies still...e13lg1+, tires, 180 rear rotor, seat, seat post, and rear Saint brakes. Next paycheck will be the RC4 with ti spring then it's done. It's dangerous for me to have Go-ride locally! lol Great guys to deal with and they stock the good stuff. Went with Saint group minus the hubs obviously. I've been off bikes for about 4 years and my previous rides were ASX and a Demo 8. I'm going to be close to $7800 once this builds complete. Yikes! Forgot how spendy the DH toys are. Pretty excited to try this thing out. Anyway, enjoy the pics and I'll post up more once it's complete.


Is your 303 built up yet? Any riding feedback?


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

Ride&Surf said:


> Is your 303 built up yet? Any riding feedback?


As a matter of fact I have. The bike feels great so far. I'm running the 64 deg/13.85 BB setting and I love how it corners. The bike settles into the corners nicely and allows you to carry more speed in/out of corners better than I could on my ASX or Demo. Not surprising due to the geo, but very nice regardless. The bike pedals pretty damn well too and I don't notice pedal feedback or brake jack hitting braking bumps like I did on the high pivot ASX. Feels very flickable and light compared to my Demo, yet still very stable at speed. The 40 feels pretty dialed but I'm still not completely happy with the rear yet. I ended up going with a #350 spring in the back to get the proper sag for my 175lbs. I feel like it's either great for low speed bump compliance but blows through the travel a bit to quick or a little choppy on the small stuff when I try to get it to ride higher in it's travel. Slowly but surely I'm getting it close though. I will probably go ahead and do the Push MX tune shortly to see if that gets me what I'm looking for. I'm also running the Shimano Dura Ace 7700 12/23 cassette and love it for downhill! Super light, small, and perfect race gearing. Anyway, here are a few updated pics of it ready for tomorrows race. By the way, I love the new Deemax! They aren't on in the pics but I like em.


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh yeah...all up weight on Go-Ride's scale with the Deemax was 39lbs so not to bad for not really paying attention to weight. That was before the Ti spring to.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

I was really contemplating getting the black frame to go with my black 40 and have a murdered out yeti but I just couldn't skip the team colors. Looks awesome man!


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

ek, awesome build; you are going to get me divorced, now I have to have one!


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

Ride&Surf said:


> ek, awesome build; you are going to get me divorced, now I have to have one!


That's funny you say that because this was a little gift to myself now that I'm divorced! lol Kinda nice not having to hide reciepts or lie about what the parts cost that I brought home. Plus I can build and keep my bikes in my living room now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.Strangelove (Jun 6, 2008)

ekripper said:


> That's funny you say that because this was a little gift to myself now that I'm divorced! lol Kinda nice not having to hide reciepts or lie about what the parts cost that I brought home. Plus I can build and keep my bikes in my living room now.:thumbsup:


Haha gas, fair play man-that is the most beautiful bike, and I'm sure it rides brilliantly, best of luck with it:thumbsup:


----------



## dh-kev1n-dh (Oct 4, 2009)

about to start on my new bike: a 2010 yeti 303 RDH (gloss black)

heres a spreadsheet for ya'all:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlGHbEQsxRpLdFNhNVRCQ095S1E5ZDJyMXVTeU5rQVE&hl=en

if you have any suggestions, please, go ahead...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ekripper said:


> I'm stoked to ride this bike. Waiting on few goodies still...e13lg1+, tires, 180 rear rotor, seat, seat post, and rear Saint brakes. Next paycheck will be the RC4 with ti spring then it's done. It's dangerous for me to have Go-ride locally! lol Great guys to deal with and they stock the good stuff. Went with Saint group minus the hubs obviously. I've been off bikes for about 4 years and my previous rides were ASX and a Demo 8. I'm going to be close to $7800 once this builds complete. Yikes! Forgot how spendy the DH toys are. Pretty excited to try this thing out. Anyway, enjoy the pics and I'll post up more once it's complete.


black 
looks tight


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

setup them with a elka5 shock and a 888 ata wc!!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

check this out... seems like another 303 in the works... a 303 WDH - (W for wheel path vs the R for rate in RDH)...

https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223611


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

wow!!!
:eekster:


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

It's very old news (it's been floating around for nearly as much as the 303R) but it's still not ready for release apparently though it may be the reason why the old 303 is not on their site anymore.

It's a shame they don't offer those yetis in the works finish. They look 10x better like that.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Yeah it was announced like a year ago at Sea Otter - but that was the last time I had heard much about it... and it wasn't dubbed 303 W-DH at that time... at least I don't recall the W... it was the 303-7 I believe...

found some info... was back in '08... quite a different look too... shock attachment very different - obviously a much earlier prototype compared to the latest 303-W pics... more complexity and pieces vs the later prototype...

https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/mtb...eatures/seaotter_tech508/Yeti_303_7_full_view

https://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/a...-otter-new-long-travel-bikes&mlc=news/article


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

OH GOD, How many bearings do you need for what looks like a single pivot bike.....NO Thanks.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

not to get off track, but in that last link, you also see early proto pics of the ASR 7, when it had the single sided chainstay - which didn't end up making production...




























Early 303 RDH



















and 303-R SS


----------



## chmod (Aug 12, 2008)

Somebody some info on the 303 W DH for 2010?


----------



## surfin (Jun 4, 2009)

i just got a 303rdh about 3 months ago and it is the best. it handles great through rocky stuff and it rails corners perfectly. never gonna ride another bike


----------



## shakelegz (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's my 303R-DH.


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, dude thats cool azz rocket. I never really cared for the black but yours looks super cool. the white fork makes a difference.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

guess I never posted mine.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Push MX Tune coming soon.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Man those new 303's are freaking sweet!!


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Brake jack?


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

asin said:


> Brake jack?


I havn't noticed any brake jack on mine. I couldn't be happier with it. I just got done railing the shat out of it today.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

asin said:


> Brake jack?


There is some minor brake stiffening. It's mild compared to some other designs I've ridden.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Dawson308 said:


> I havn't noticed any brake jack on mine. I couldn't be happier with it. I just got done railing the shat out of it today.


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I´ve seen some offers for 2009 and 2010 RDH frames, is there any difference between the 2? is there a 2011 frame? does anyone know?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Some 2010 frames have shorter 1.5 headtubes.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

what do you mean by "some"??


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

cesalec said:


> I´ve seen some offers for 2009 and 2010 RDH frames, is there any difference between the 2? is there a 2011 frame? does anyone know?


2009 -> straight 1 1/8in headtube
2010 -> tapered head tube


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

cesalec said:


> I´ve seen some offers for 2009 and 2010 RDH frames, is there any difference between the 2? is there a 2011 frame? does anyone know?


2009 = straight 1.125" head tube, Fox DHX5 shock, black annodized, team painted
2010 = tapered 1.125 to 1.5 head tube, Fox RC4 shock, black painted, team painted
2011 = same as 2010 but slightly different paint scheme

So, the big difference between the 2009 and the 2010-11 frame is the shock. The head tube change is pretty small, I doubt most anyone could tell the difference when riding.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Yeti-Works-Downhill-303-Racebike-sea-otter-2011.html

The 2010 is nowhere close to being the same as the 2011......


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

nhltfour said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Yeti-Works-Downhill-303-Racebike-sea-otter-2011.html
> 
> The 2010 is nowhere close to being the same as the 2011......


Those are their team race bikes. Still kinda of a prototype/limited edition run. Yeti still makes the 303R.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

cesalec said:


> what do you mean by "some"??


At the beginning of the 2010 model year they still sold the 1.125 HT frame with an RC4 as a 2010. For additional $ you could get the tapered frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

nhltfour said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Yeti-Works-Downhill-303-Racebike-sea-otter-2011.html
> 
> The 2010 is nowhere close to being the same as the 2011......


That is the 303WC (World Cup), not the 303RDH. It was available in very limited numbers for 2011 at a cost of $3800 USD. The 303RDH is still available for 2011 and unchanged from 2010 except for paint.


----------

